# bow fishing offshore???



## masto (Apr 26, 2010)

Has ne one bow fished offshore, last year we were bout 50 miles out and had a wahoo just all around the boat it would eat the chum we threw but ne thing with a line and a hook with it, would notice it when it came up if i had a rock i would of thrown it at it, but my questions are is it illegal, is it worth it even: meaning would it snap line or just be a waste of time, does ne one do this if so what do they use and what type line etc. im really interested in it if so. Thanks.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

masto said:


> Has ne one bow fished offshore, last year we were bout 50 miles out and had a wahoo just all around the boat it would eat the chum we threw but ne thing with a line and a hook with it, would notice it when it came up if i had a rock i would of thrown it at it, but my questions are is it illegal, is it worth it even: meaning would it snap line or just be a waste of time, does ne one do this if so what do they use and what type line etc. im really interested in it if so. Thanks.


Yes it is legal. People spearfish them often, which is in the same class of "method of take". As far as line class, I'm not sure, but better to go heavy then light. If you manage a good head shot, or gill shot, should end the fight quickly. A body shot and the fish may tear the arrow loose from him. Would be cool, no doubt. Most fish are legal to spear/harpoon/bow shoot in federal waters (beyond 9 miles from shore).


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Buy this retriever.
http://www.amsbowfishing.com/ams-big-game-retriever-pro.html


----------



## masto (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good to me im excited to try it out thanks


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

How is that legal?
Far as i know. Bows can only be used to take non-game fish. Unless there are some special regulations written somewhere?

Disregard, I found it. That's pretty awesome I think.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I think as long as your outside of texas state waters you will be fine.


----------

